# PMV 300 2019 Grants in the Philippines



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all,

Re: PMV 300 - 2019 Grants in the Philippines

Is anybody here that has been already "granted" for PMV 300 this year 2019 esp. for Year 2018 Philippine Applicants?

Looks like there's no movement for Philippine PMV 300 Applicants. 

Thank you.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

> Looks like there's no movement for Philippine PMV 300 Applicants.


Yes there is.


----------



## Gelaaa (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi.

I lodged my PMV 300 upfront last October 2018. Done with medical as well.
Status still received.


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lodged Dec 2018. Status still receive 😣


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

King_B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Re: PMV 300 - 2019 Grants in the Philippines
> 
> ...


I am aware of at least 11 PMV grants from the Philippines in January and February this year so far, and that is just from one source.

75% of worldwide subclass 300 visa finalisations in January, were processed in less than 12 months. Most were probably between 9 and 12 months.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Happy to know @JandE. May I know the source or maybe you can share to us the link so others can see esp. those who are still waiting for their PMV here in the Philippines? Thanks a lot for a big hope that you shared.


----------



## cmamjay (Apr 11, 2019)

Any updates on latest PMV grants?


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Lodged: Feb 24, 2018 (with help of solicitor in australia) I'm still waiting for almost 15months already. 😞 Status: Initial Assessment


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

Lodged: June 08, 2018. Everything front loaded with help from an agent. Still waiting.


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Lodged December 2017. Asked for additional documents twice (July and February) 

Status; Waiting for 17 months already.


----------



## bettinavillanueva (May 31, 2019)

Lodged September 2018, still waiting. I’m from the Australia, partner’s from the Philippines.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Any updates especially to those who submitted their PMV application last 2018? Thank you


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

No update yet. Status still received. Applied last Dec 2018.


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Any visa grants this June? ☺


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

mauibabyy said:


> Any visa grants this June? ☺


Still 3 weeks of June to go, someone will get a visa.


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Oh, so they will grant visa next week. 🙏🏻


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

She meant that the Immi will start giving the visa grants once the month of July kicks in. HOPEFULLY!


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Yes please. I hope I’ll get my visa on July. I’m waiting for 17 months now 🙏🏻


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Anyway how did you guys know that it’s in July? ☺


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Australia’s fiscal year starts on July and ends on June.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't bank on any visa grants in June/July, there weren't any shown on this forum in those months last year.

Subclass 300 (PMV) granted
2018 end of Year.
17/05/18	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 4 months from Canada
19/05/18	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 7.2 months from UK
01/08/18	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 6.2 months from Philippines
18/09/18	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 6.9 months from India

2019 end of year.
01/05/19	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 3.6 months from Russia
06/05/19	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 6.3 months from Romania
28/05/19	Subclass 300 [PMV] granted after 2.2 months from Sweden


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

King_B said:


> Australia's fiscal year starts on July and ends on June.


When was your application for the 300?


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

16months waiting here😥 . Status still Initial Assessment.

Guys, I have question. We are all (filipino) required to attend the Guidance and Couseling Program in CFO office before our departure? Is there anyone here who already attended GCP?
Thank you in advance


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

We are just hoping and we never know really. But let’s see... If none, then we just keep on waiting. Nothing we can do but just hope and wait.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

We are just hoping and we never know really. But let's see... If none, then we just keep on waiting. Nothing we can do but just hope and wait.



JandE said:


> Don't bank on any visa grants in June/July, there weren't any shown on this forum in those months last year.
> 
> Subclass 300 (PMV) granted
> 2018 end of Year.
> ...


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

It's a requirement if you have a foreign partner or former filipino. And if you are flying out from Philippines.

You can do it once you have your visa grant.

I've done it when I had a free time - even if I don't have the visa grant yet and I only got a certificate. Once I have my visa grant, I will be back to get a sticker.

Check this out https://www.cfo.gov.ph/gcp.html



Jevy021 said:


> 16months waiting here&#128549; . Status still Initial Assessment.
> 
> Guys, I have question. We are all (filipino) required to attend the Guidance and Couseling Program in CFO office before our departure? Is there anyone here who already attended GCP?
> Thank you in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jevy021 said:


> 16months waiting here&#128549; . Status still Initial Assessment.
> 
> Guys, I have question. We are all (filipino) required to attend the Guidance and Couseling Program in CFO office before our departure? Is there anyone here who already attended GCP?
> Thank you in advance


There is another thread on that..
https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...s-philippines-fiance-spouse-partner-visa.html

We avoided that by leaving the Philippines on a Tourist Visa, before the PMV was granted, and she hasn't been back since.

However, if she wants to return to, and then leave, the Philippines again, on a Filipino passport with a Partner visa, the official line is:

_those who are living for 2 or more years overseas, like your wife, may be *exempt* from attending the 3-hour guidance and counseling session provided they present documents that prove their residence status. 
In the case of your wife, she *needs* to come to CFO to register and undergo a one-on-one interview with a guidance and counseling facilitator.
Subsequently, she will be issued a guidance and counseling certificate and a CFO emigrant registration sticker will be affixed on her passport as proof of her attendance to the program and registration with CFO. 
The certificate and the sticker are *essential travel documents* which your wife will need to present to the airport authorities on the day of her departure _​
It appears this may or may not be enforced at the Philippines departure airport.

If you don't have it, and the rule is enforced, you miss your flight.


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

*ANY PMV 300 2019 Grants in the NIGERIA OR AFRICA*

Have applied for PMV 300 since june 2017, still no visa yet, it will be 24 months by month ends, still on further assessment. Can someone help me out on this,cos am getting frustrated


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

I have time now to attend the GCP in CFO. I have schedule already on July 4. I think it's good to attend now while waiting for the visa, so that less hassle. &#128578; thank you



King_B said:


> It's a requirement if you have a foreign partner or former filipino. And if you are flying out from Philippines.
> 
> You can do it once you have your visa grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for sharing that link. &#128578;



JandE said:


> Jevy021 said:
> 
> 
> > 16months waiting here&#128549; . Status still Initial Assessment.
> ...


----------



## MZU (Jul 12, 2018)

JJman said:


> Have applied for PMV 300 since june 2017, still no visa yet, it will be 24 months by month ends, still on further assessment. Can someone help me out on this,cos am getting frustrated


Send email to the australian embassy from where you have applied. They will get back to you.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Jevy021 said:


> I have time now to attend the GCP in CFO. I have schedule already on July 4. I think it's good to attend now while waiting for the visa, so that less hassle. &#128578; thank you


I hope you get your visa grant soon before your CFO schedule so you can get both Certificate and a Sticker. Cross fingers!


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Any update on your 300 application guys?


----------



## JJman (Aug 14, 2018)

Have been invited for interview next month over my PMV 300


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

JJman said:


> Have been invited for interview next month over my PMV 300


Hi when did you lodged PMV? Thank you


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Our intended date of marriage June 22 has past but still heard nothing 😔 Should we request for another noim with the new date and submit,or should we wait any details from the immigration?


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

We changed our NOIM for the third time.
First (6th of February), second (4th of May). I hope we can make it this time (2nd of August) It’s been 18 months now. July last year they opened my application, I hope we can hear from immigration this July ☺🙏🏻


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Someone has been granted after 19 months from the Philippines.


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

When? Today? ☺


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

As 18 months waiting. Do you think I need to follow-up now because I’m already outside of the timeframe (12-16 months).


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you. Same to you King B &#128522; .

I have question, When you attend the GCP in CFO did you bring hard copies of you and your fiance pictures together and any other proofs of your relationship? Thank you



King_B said:


> Jevy021 said:
> 
> 
> > I have time now to attend the GCP in CFO. I have schedule already on July 4. I think it's good to attend now while waiting for the visa, so that less hassle. &#128578; thank you
> ...


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

I did, just in case they look for it.

If your appointment is in manila, bring 2 valid IDs (1 for reception and 1 for verification in 3rd floor - I showed my passport in 3rd floor), pen, appointment form, some photos and cash of course.

These are the steps I've done in Manila but I can no longer remember the exact flow:

Once you're in 3rd floor, they'll give you forms for you to fill out. They'll ask you if you already have a visa grant or none yet. Payment of P400 in the ground floor. They'll take a photo of you for the certificate purposes. Next will be the seminar. After seminar, there will be an interview. Lastly, you'll proceed to ground floor again and wait for the printing of your certificate & sticker. Then, you're done.

Not sure if it's still the same.



Jevy021 said:


> Thank you. Same to you King B &#128522; .
> 
> I have question, When you attend the GCP in CFO did you bring hard copies of you and your fiance pictures together and any other proofs of your relationship? Thank you
> 
> ...


----------



## rubymaev (Jun 25, 2019)

we lodged our pmv last may 2018, status still received.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rubymaev said:


> we lodged our pmv last may 2018, status still received.


Did you lodge everything; police checks and medical and of course the Birth Certificate/CENOMAR sent direct from the PSA.

I think ours changed to submitted once they received all that.


----------



## rubymaev (Jun 25, 2019)

hi JandE yes, ive attached all the police records even an updated one as the previous one has expired. we've also done the cenomar etc last year. im
just abut confused what comes after 'received' status. i thought its 'submitted' first then 'received'.


----------



## rubymaev (Jun 25, 2019)

JandE said:


> rubymaev said:
> 
> 
> > we lodged our pmv last may 2018, status still received.
> ...


hi JandE yes, ive attached all the police records even an updated one as the previous one has expired. we've also done the cenomar etc last year. im just abut confused what comes after 'received' status. i thought its 'submitted' first then 'received'.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rubymaev said:


> hi JandE yes, ive attached all the police records even an updated one as the previous one has expired. we've also done the cenomar etc last year. im just abut confused what comes after 'received' status. i thought its 'submitted' first then 'received'.


I might have just confused things. I wasn't thinking properly, and got the words the wrong way round in my mind just then.


----------



## rubymaev (Jun 25, 2019)

JandE said:


> rubymaev said:
> 
> 
> > hi JandE yes, ive attached all the police records even an updated one as the previous one has expired. we've also done the cenomar etc last year. im just abut confused what comes after 'received' status. i thought its 'submitted' first then 'received'.
> ...


things get quiet confusing indeed! lets just hope we are on the right track and hopefully visa comes out very soon &#128079;


----------



## cmamjay (Apr 11, 2019)

did a CO contact you yet?


----------



## bettinavillanueva (May 31, 2019)

Do the sponsor and applicant both update any expiring documents? E.g. Police clearance, drivers license, etc? It’s been 9 months since we lodged our PMV 300. Status is still “Received” 

Thanks.


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi. Im new to this thread. My fiance and I applied for PMV last May 2019. 

Just a quick question on Form 80 question 24. Did you tick yes or no? 
Our CO has emailed us and informed that we need a fingerprint police check. Now we are just waiting for the result. But she didn't ask for Form 80, should we just submit one anyways?

Any info is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

starfish88 said:


> Hi. Im new to this thread. My fiance and I applied for PMV last May 2019.
> 
> Just a quick question on Form 80 question 24. Did you tick yes or no?
> Our CO has emailed us and informed that we need a fingerprint police check. Now we are just waiting for the result. But she didn't ask for Form 80, should we just submit one anyways?
> ...


If you mean "Are you applying for a temporary visa?", that was Q25 when we did it.
We put No, as putting Yes meant entering dates of departure, which we had no intention of doing, after the PMV grant.
We got the grant.


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

JandE said:


> starfish88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Im new to this thread. My fiance and I applied for PMV last May 2019.
> ...


Hi.
Thanks for the quick response. Yes. They didn't ask for it but should we just submit it anyways?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

starfish88 said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for the quick response. Yes. They didn't ask for it but should we just submit it anyways?


I suggest having it at least 100% ready, or maybe even just submit it if you want to.

We were not asked for it in the normal early process, but did get asked for it at one stage, and they granted the visa almost immediately after we submitted it.

It makes me wonder, would an earlier submission have sped up our visa grant, instead of them deciding to ask for it, and then waiting.


----------



## starfish88 (Jan 9, 2019)

Yeah. We have it all ready incase they ask for it. Thanks for the info. Hopefully when we submit the police clearance, they will be happy.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for the instruction. &#128522;&#128522;
Yes, I'll go to CFO manila site this coming thursday.

How about the print out of conversations (like in messenger, viber, or email), they will also ask?



King_B said:


> I did, just in case they look for it.
> 
> If your appointment is in manila, bring 2 valid IDs (1 for reception and 1 for verification in 3rd floor - I showed my passport in 3rd floor), pen, appointment form, some photos and cash of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

We were never asked for F80 but had it mostly ready in case we were.


----------



## Pampi1127 (Jun 14, 2018)

King_B said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Re: PMV 300 - 2019 Grants in the Philippines
> 
> ...


》》》 Same here no movement. We applied last July 2018... Hoping for the grant this 2019. I have a question though. hope someone in this thread could answer, my fiance applied for his citizenship last June 30. would that affect our PMV application?


----------



## bettinavillanueva (May 31, 2019)

Hi guys,
Any grants this month so far? 
Submitted September 2018, still waiting.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Applied June 2018 here. 

I think a lot of applicants from the Philippines have already been waiting for more than 12 months now.

And I saw a post that there's a 300 applicant that lodged on Nov 2017 and has been granted after 19 months of waiting last 20th of June. 

After 19 months, wow! 

I guess I should count my waiting 'til 19-20 months too. 

So long it is approve in the end... 

Been updating my application every 2-3 months. Been seeing my partner every other or 2 months 

Provided everything too. 

Do we have to submit the birth certificate and cenomar from PSA direct to Australian Embassy even without CO's advise? Or we should wait? 

I hope someone will be receiving their grant next week...

Hopefully, there will be.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

mauibabyy said:


> Lodged December 2017. Asked for additional documents twice (July and February)
> 
> Status; Waiting for 17 months already.


Looks like you will be receiving your grant sooooon! Lets cross our fingers.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Do we have to submit the birth certificate and cenomar from PSA direct to Australian Embassy even without CO's advise?


Yes, you should do that straight away,.

The only 300 grant I have seen from the Philippines recently took 2.5 months.

Ours was 8.9 months, but in 2016, and we delayed it by not submitting the NOIM with the application.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Is it the TRN that we need to type in File Reference Number?


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

King_B said:


> Is it the TRN that we need to type in File Reference Number?


 for PSA Birth Cert and Cenomar to Australian Embassy.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

JandE said:


> Yes, you should do that straight away,.
> 
> The only 300 grant I have seen from the Philippines recently took 2.5 months.
> 
> Ours was 8.9 months, but in 2016, and we delayed it by not submitting the NOIM with the application.


Nice. Thanks


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.

Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.

Timeframe:

Lodged: December 17, 2017
S56 request: July 9, 2018 and February 1, 2019
Granted: July 2, 2019

My advice for those who are still waiting, to make sure that you provide everything on the checklist so that when they look at your application they can approve your visa straight away. Waiting for them to request you additional documents would make you wait longer. Lesson learned. 

Thank you to those who helped me. See you on the next step Partner Visa 820/801.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

mauibabyy said:


> Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.
> 
> Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! See, you were granted this July. Lucky you! &#128513;


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you! Yes, finally after all ☺


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

mauibabyy said:


> Thank you! Yes, finally after all ☺


 hello mauibaby.did you apply from philippines? whats 
is s56 requirements? is that how Immi call it which regards to psa requirements?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> whats
> is s56 requirements? is that how Immi call it which regards to psa requirements?


SECT 56 is just a request for Further information.

It could be anything.

It would include the PSA documents, but it is best to do those before being asked. It speeds up the overall process if you do those as soon as you can after the application.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

JandE said:


> koalabearwithme said:
> 
> 
> > whats
> ...


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hope to receive my visa soon too. 17months this July 24. Lodge: 24 February 2018. Congratulations!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



King_B said:


> mauibabyy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.
> ...


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

mauibabyy said:


> Hi, guys I would like to share you the good news.
> 
> Finally, after 18 months of waiting my PMV was finalised last July 2, 2019.
> 
> ...


Hi. Congratulations!&#128522; What was the status of your application before it was approved? Initial Assessment?
Thank you.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello Jevy021. What's your status?



Jevy021 said:


> Hope to receive my visa soon too. 17months this July 24. Lodge: 24 February 2018. Congratulations!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mauibabyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi, Jevy! Yes it’s Initial Assessment ☺


----------



## Darbs (Jul 17, 2019)

Is PMV 300 can be applied onshore in Australia?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Darbs said:


> Is PMV 300 can be applied onshore in Australia?


No. It is on offshore application.

_You must be outside Australia when you apply and when we make a decision on your application._
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/prospective-marriage-300#About

Some people are able to get a visitor visa *after *doing the PMV application, and then leave again to get the decision.

We managed that.
300 Application: Philippines Online 22/6/15 
600 Application: 12 month Visitor Visa Applied: 20/8/15
600 Granted: 24/9/15
300 Decision Notified: 16/2/16
Flew to Vanuatu: 11/3/16
300 Visa Granted: 14/3/16
Returned to Australia: 18/3/16


----------



## Darbs (Jul 17, 2019)

JandE said:


> Darbs said:
> 
> 
> > Is PMV 300 can be applied onshore in Australia?
> ...


Oh thank you, so that means I could still go in and out of australia while the PMV 300 is being processed? Because I currently have my visitor visa valid for 12 months. We are planning to apply for a prospective marriage visa onshore while I'm still here in Australia before my 3mos of stay ends.


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Darbs said:


> Oh thank you, so that means I could still go in and out of australia while the PMV 300 is being processed? Because I currently have my visitor visa valid for 12 months. *We are planning to apply for a prospective marriage visa onshore while I'm still here in Australia before my 3mos of stay ends*.


JandE just explained that you can't do that though. The applicant must be offshore (meaning outside of Australia)


----------



## Darbs (Jul 17, 2019)

Sammy J said:


> Darbs said:
> 
> 
> > Oh thank you, so that means I could still go in and out of australia while the PMV 300 is being processed? Because I currently have my visitor visa valid for 12 months. *We are planning to apply for a prospective marriage visa onshore while I'm still here in Australia before my 3mos of stay ends*.
> ...


Hi thanks, what i was trying to say is we are currently planning on applying for a partners visa while I'm still here in Australia but we are also looking for other options that would still allow us to be with each other during the process, that's why I asked if I could still go in and out of AU while PMV 300 is being processed after I applied for it OFFSHORE


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Heard that someone from Philippines who applied on January 2018 got their PMV 300 grant already after 18 months.

Watch out, February 2018. August might be your lucky month. 🤗


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

koalabearwithme said:


> Hello Jevy021. What's your status?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Koalabearwithme.. My visa status still Initial Assessment.. Lodged: 24 February 2018.
So It's my 18month this August. Hoping August is my lucky month. Cross finger.&#128522; How about you? What's the status of your visa now?


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hopefully,this is your lucky month! You are 4 months ahead of me.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Heard that someone from Philippines who applied on January 2018 got their PMV 300 grant already after 18 months.
> 
> Watch out, February 2018. August might be your lucky month. &#129303;


I've seen four from the Philippines in the last year.

300 Finalised after 6.2 months, from Philippines
300 Finalised after 3.7 months, from Philippines
300 Finalised after 2.5 months, from Philippines
300 Finalised after 18.5 months, from Philippines

Many factors can affect processing times.

Ours took 8.7 months, but that was in 2016. Most have been faster in the last year.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

JandE said:


> koalabearwithme said:
> 
> 
> > Heard that someone from Philippines who applied on January 2018 got their PMV 300 grant already after 18 months.
> ...


I guess those 6.2 months and 2.5 months applied in other country? Is it right?

Mostly who lodged in the Philippines took them more than 18 months before they received their grant.

So far Ive known 3 who recently got approved and 2 of them are not a member of this forum.

November 2017 - June 2019
December 2017 - July 2019
January 2018 - July 2019


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you!. &#128522; Hope you receive your visa soon too.. &#128522;



koalabearwithme said:


> Hopefully,this is your lucky month! You are 4 months ahead of me.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Mostly who lodged in the Philippines took them more than 18 months before they received their grant.


That's pretty bad, as most (75%) of the 300's were done in under 16 months, worldwide, in June. And June was a bad month, being just 12 months in May.

When we did ours, we were inside the 75% group, even without a fully frontloaded application.

Maybe the staff in the Manila office are slowing down.


----------



## riri22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, Any recent grants?


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello, Jevy021. Hows your application? &#128522;



Jevy021 said:


> Thank you!. &#128522; Hope you receive your visa soon too.. &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi Koalabearwithme...I'm still waiting.. &#128542;&#128531; The status still Initial Assessment.. How about yours?



koalabearwithme said:


> Hello, Jevy021. Hows your application? &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Did the CO request anything from you? Is there any button that you need to click once you already provided the request from your CO?

Mine still on a received status. They havent requested anything from me yet.



Jevy021 said:


> Hi Koalabearwithme...I'm still waiting.. &#128542;&#128531; The status still Initial Assessment.. How about yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm not the one who lodged my application, I used a solicitor based in Australia.
But after we provided all the supporting documents that the CO asked last July 2018, we havent heard anything from them yet. But we keep sending photos together to the migration agent to send to CO everytime my fiance visit me, just to inform them.



koalabearwithme said:


> Did the CO request anything from you? Is there any button that you need to click once you already provided the request from your CO?
> 
> Mine still on a received status. They havent requested anything from me yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jevy021 said:


> I'm not the one who lodged my application, I used a solicitor based in Australia.


Is the solicItor you used also a Migration Agent?


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, a migration agent.



JandE said:


> Jevy021 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one who lodged my application, I used a solicitor based in Australia.
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello, any update on your visa,everyone?😊


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

No updates, been waiting since June 2018. Fingers crossed we get it soon.


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

hello. please inbox me.



Gilada said:


> No updates, been waiting since June 2018. Fingers crossed we get it soon.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi guys. After almost 14 months of waiting, Last friday, the case officer sent an email and asking for my updated NBI Certificate, my cenomar that should directly send to embassy, updated afp police certificate of my fiance and updated letter from the registered celebrant. I already submitted all today, aside to the afp police cert. of my fiance coz takes 20days I think before he receive it.

But we're just wondering if we need to submit also the Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM)? Did you submit this form?
Thank you in advance. 😊


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

That sounds good @Jevy021. Surely you will get your visa grant soon. 
Regarding the NOIM, yes we did submit the form together with the latest nbi as it was requested from us.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jevy021 said:


> But we're just wondering if we need to submit also the Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM)? Did you submit this form?
> Thank you in advance. &#128522;


The NOIM is a vital part of the PMV.

We delayed on submitting that, and received a request for it.

Best to avoid delays and submit ASAP.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

JandE said:


> Jevy021 said:
> 
> 
> > But we're just wondering if we need to submit also the Notice of Intended Marriage (NOIM)? Did you submit this form?
> ...


Thank you! &#128578; We'll submit it.


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

mauibabyy said:


> Lodged December 2017. Asked for additional documents twice (July and February)
> 
> Status; Waiting for 17 months already.


Hi, any news on your application. I applied June 28, 2018, status still 'Received'.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Maui Baby was granted for her 300 visa already. Is yours 300 too or 309?



kpactn said:


> mauibabyy said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged December 2017. Asked for additional documents twice (July and February)
> ...


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

kpactn said:


> Hi, any news on your application. I applied June 28, 2018, status still 'Received'.


Hi kpactn,

I applied around the same time, 08 June 2018. Still the same status 'received'. 
We upload all the necessary docs at the start, but still no word. Patiently waiting.


----------



## rubymaev (Jun 25, 2019)

We got granted!!!!!!!
lodged on may 04 2018
they are granting people who applied around march-may 2018


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

rubymaev said:


> We got granted!!!!!!!
> lodged on may 04 2018
> they are granting people who applied around march-may 2018


When were you interviewed?


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow! Congratulations, Ruby! Cheers...

Good to know that they are giving grants to Philippine already.&#128522;



rubymaev said:


> We got granted!!!!!!!
> lodged on may 04 2018
> they are granting people who applied around march-may 2018


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

No interview for Philippines. They only sometimes call to ask or follow up for the docs.



Sammee24 said:


> rubymaev said:
> 
> 
> > We got granted!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

koalabearwithme said:


> No interview for Philippines. They only sometimes call to ask or follow up for the docs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good. Congrats, i pray and hope I get mine soon.


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

Sammee24 said:


> That's good. Congrats, i pray and hope I get mine soon.


All the best for all of you to hear the good news soon. Most of you guys seems to be waiting for a long time. Manila is bit slower than some other AHCs (median 315 days).


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SLBee said:


> All the best for all of you to hear the good news soon. Most of you guys seems to be waiting for a long time. Manila is bit slower than some other AHCs (median 315 days).


Do you have a link for that 315 days median for the PMV's?
Thanks.


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

JandE said:


> Do you have a link for that 315 days median for the PMV's?
> Thanks.


Sorry JandE. I have looked at 309 rather than 300. This is the link:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF

I just checked global processing times for 300 and 309. Those are same for the 75th percentile point at 15 months. 95th percentile is 20 months for 309 and 22 months for 300.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Would 300 be significantly different to 309?
Regards, SLB


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

SLBee said:


> Would 300 be significantly different to 309?
> Regards, SLB


It was when we did the 300, but things change all the time.

The 300 does have different criteria to the 309.


----------



## EllyC (Aug 24, 2019)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi.
> 
> I lodged my PMV 300 upfront last October 2018. Done with medical as well.
> Status still received.


We lodged our PMV also on October 2018. What is your status of your visa?


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

Hello, have there been any recent PMV grants here, especially for 2019 applicants?


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Still waiting for 15 months now. Still willing to wait.



cgy said:


> Hello, have there been any recent PMV grants here, especially for 2019 applicants?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

cgy said:


> Hello, have there been any recent PMV grants here, especially for 2019 applicants?


Just two PMV grants, from Philippines in last few months, that I have seen on here. 
But the Philippines isn't looking good these days.

02/07/19	300 Finalised after *18.5* months, from Philippines
19/09/19	300 Finalised after *16.5* months, from Philippines

300PMV Applications from Philippines in *2019*:

02/01/19 Dan&Ivy 
04/01/19 oichnas16 - Finalised 20/03/19 fter *2.5* months
15?/03/19 cgy
15?/04/19 Dalestella	
12/06/19 jaecine 
03/09/19 maryrosecrame

300PMV Applications from Philippines in *2018*:
Date Applied: 
23/01/18 Anashin - Finalised 01/08/18, after *6.2* months
24/02/18 Jevy021 
04/05/18 rubymaev - Finalised 19/09/19, after *16.5* months
08/06/18 Gilada 
11/06/18 Cielo123 - Finalised 01/10/18, after *3.7* months
15?/06/18 koalabearwithme 
15?/09/18 bettinavillanueva 
09/10/18 Gelaaa 
12/12/18 marian

Some people may not come back and update, after they get a grant. (_or I may not have seen it_)


----------



## cgy (Oct 3, 2019)

JandE said:


> cgy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, have there been any recent PMV grants here, especially for 2019 applicants?
> ...


Thank you very much for this. We lodged our application on March 28, 2019. Thank you.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

How are you, Philippines? Any progress on your 300? &#55358;&#56692;


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Guess none for this week. Sigh


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Jevy021 said:


> Thank you! &#128578; We'll submit it.


Any update on your PMV grant yet?


----------



## Dalestella (Aug 22, 2018)

I hope there is a movement on our pmv in the philippines since now it change the processing now on 15 to 19months we are all hoping finger cross to all of pmv waiting in the philippines


----------



## TomShugar (Feb 26, 2019)

Our PMV has just been granted. Email received at 1:25pm. After 18 months and 14 days it finally came. 

We were contacted on 18 September to provide police checks, cenomar, noim and medical again as they had all expired. Other than that there was no interview, phone call etc. We didn't speak to anyone the whole time.


----------



## BieBie (Jul 29, 2019)

Congrats @Tomshugar the Wait is finally over. So happy for you.
Best of luck for the next chapter in your life with you love one.
Enjoy and relax now. 
Can you please share with us, your timelines and where are you from. Thank you.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Congratulations!



TomShugar said:


> Our PMV has just been granted. Email received at 1:25pm. After 18 months and 14 days it finally came.
> 
> We were contacted on 18 September to provide police checks, cenomar, noim and medical again as they had all expired. Other than that there was no interview, phone call etc. We didn't speak to anyone the whole time.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Waiting in vain. Last day of October - still no progress.


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

JandE said:


> Jevy021 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! &#128578; We'll submit it.
> ...


Hi, sorry for my late reply. I'm still waiting for my PMV, :,( They asked last Aug23 to provide updated docs like our police checks, cenomar and letter from the celebrant, my agent submitted all of those docs last Oct3 but the status still IA, and one of the applicant from here in Phil also asked me if my agent already click the "information provided" button, but since I have access to view my application I checked this button and click it, then the following day my visa status become FA. So, I think coz my agent didnt click this button after he uploaded in immi those docs, thats why the whole october was not counted in my application. &#128542; I'm waiting for morethan 20months already. :,(


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Ramselle22 said:


> That sounds good @Jevy021. Surely you will get your visa grant soon.
> Regarding the NOIM, yes we did submit the form together with the latest nbi as it was requested from us.


Hi @Ramselle22. I'm still waiting for my PMV. Morethan 20months already.&#128557;&#128546; Never heard anything after we submitted those updated docs .


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi guys. Do you know anyone or is anyone here waiting for their PMV for morethan 20months already? Or I'm the only one.. 😭😢😪


----------



## Jevy021 (Mar 5, 2019)

Do you think guys, Is it possible not to receive a granted PMV on my case who's waiting for morethan 20months already? Though they already asked for my updated docs. 😢😪 I'm so worried and depressed more coz I'm waiting morethan the current global processing time which is 15-19months.😟😞


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Jevy021 said:


> Ramselle22 said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds good @Jevy021. Surely you will get your visa grant soon.
> ...


Hi @Jeve021 I feel the same way although you are ahead 2months than me. I'm aproaching to 19mos now and still heard nothing since 1st of july this year. You are outside of the global processing time so I think it's good to contact the dept. for an inquiry. Mine is still on F.A as well. Keep the faith Jevy. Bless you.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Jevy021 said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > Jevy021 said:
> ...


Wait so the count starts from the moment you click that button?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rock747 said:


> Wait so the count starts from the moment you click that button?


No. Although it seems that once they ask you for more information, they may not look at it again, until you have submitted what they asked for, AND clicked the button to tell them that you have done it.

Some people might get the visa actioned quickly after clicking that button.


----------



## Tokyo (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi All,

good day po!

just want to ask po if how would I know that a case officer has already been assigned sa application namin?

08 Oct 2019 -- Lodged
16 Oct 2019 -- Medical Exam

we have submitted all our requirements upon lodgement, also, tapos na po ako mag medical.

thank you so much po.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello. Any update from you guys? 300 applicants in the Philippines seems quiet again...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Hello. Any update from you guys? 300 applicants in the Philippines seems quite again...


The last 3 that I have seen on here, from the Philippines, took 18.5, 16.5 and 18.5 months.

A bit different to this time last year when it was only 6.2 and 3.7 months.

I wonder what has changed in Philippine processing.


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

JandE said:


> The last 3 that I have seen on here, from the Philippines, took 18.5, 16.5 and 18.5 months.
> 
> A bit different to this time last year when it was only 6.2 and 3.7 months.
> 
> I wonder what has changed in Philippine processing.


Hi, we're a week shy of waiting for 18 months. So hopefully we fall within the trend that seems to be about now.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

It will be my 18th month of waiting this December.

Can you guys guess if there will be grants for Philippines this December?

Nobody can guess I guess.

I just hope they won't stop giving an assessment or approval for Philippines applicants.



Gilada said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > The last 3 that I have seen on here, from the Philippines, took 18.5, 16.5 and 18.5 months.
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Now the processing times of pmv 300 is 18-24 months. 

This is killing me. 

Anybody knows whats the process of converting the 300 to 309?

We are aware that we should get married first. 

We just dont know if we need to withdraw the 300 then change it to 309 without paying again. 

Or we just submit the marriage certificate and other need reqts for 309 then attach it to 300???


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Now the processing times of pmv 300 is 18-24 months.
> 
> This is killing me.
> 
> ...


I have been reading about this, and it seems that once married you just switch to the 309, with no extra payment. You would no longer be eligible for the 300.

I would guess that the 300 has to be withdrawn, as the 300 has very high withdrawal rates (_25% in 2018/19, compared to about 2.5% to 3.0% for the 309 and 820_), possibly because this happens frequently?.

Definitely get *decent *advice on this, to avoid withdrawing at the wrong time, and falling out of the system.

You probably need to fill the 309 requirements, rather than the 300 requirements though. Not sure if that is applied to your original application date, which then raises the question of why a 300 and not a 309 was applied for originally.

I am curious about this, although no longer relevant for us, as we are well past that now.

However, you are at about 18 months now, and that is a common time for 300's from the Philippines recently.

Have you updated any extra relationship information recently? That can often speed up a grant, assuming you have lodged everything required.


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

koalabearwithme said:


> Now the processing times of pmv 300 is 18-24 months.
> 
> This is killing me.
> 
> ...


I have seen others update application from 300 to 309 once married. No need to withdraw. In addition to the marriage certificate, you could provide evidence of other developments in the relationship such as cohabitation, financial commitments, social acceptance, household commitments and travelling etc.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for your reply, JandE.

I haven't updated since October yet.

I am planning to update the last qtr of the year info on January.

I doubt if it will speed up the process but Ive been updating my app till I got tired doing it monthly.

I just find it frustrating... We just don't know what is going on with PH, really.



JandE said:


> koalabearwithme said:
> 
> 
> > Now the processing times of pmv 300 is 18-24 months.
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> Thank you for your reply, JandE.
> 
> I haven't updated since October yet.
> 
> ...


We got lucky when we did the 300. The Philippines staff were pretty fast and helpful. It was surprising, as I wasn't use to that in the Philippines..

An update of information will often trigger something, especially with your time being so close the current normal processing times there.

I would be tempted to send an email asking if they received the "whatever you sent" to them in the last update, and include something else now. It may trigger them to be generous for Christmas, and process it.

You mention "frustrating". You need to get used to that. It goes on and on, also for the 820 and 801, even after the 300. It isn't a pleasant process, and we had 44 months of that in total. And then there is Citizenship after that...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

koalabearwithme said:


> We just dont know if we need to withdraw the 300 then change it to 309 without paying again.


Some info from 2015 at this post: Change from Visa 300 to 309

Please note that if you have applied for Prospective Marriage visa (subclass 300) and you get married while the visa is being processed then you should provide evidence of your marriage certificate so that your case officer can change your application to a Partner visa (subclass 309).

Please also *provide a withdrawal letter for your current Prospective Marriage Visa application and indicate that you now wish to be considered for the Partner visa (309)*.

You will be considered for a Partner visa (subclass 309) from the date the department receives evidence of your marriage.

Please ensure you send through a copy of your legal marriage certificate, not the decorative marriage certificate.

Please note that there is no additional fee for changing Prospective Marriage Visa to a Partner Visa application.


----------



## charmz (Apr 3, 2017)

*PMV applicant studying in Philippines*

Hi All,

My fiance submitted his PMV application online on 29/10/18. We haven't heard anything from immigration to date and I note the global processing times are now showing as 18 - 24 months 
He is a Nigerian citizen currently studying in the Philippines on a student visa. Does anyone know here if AU immigration data matches with PH immigration? My question is if my fiance did not comply with his student visa conditions would the visa processing officer handling his PMV application have access to this information? Would not complying with this Philippines student visa impact on his PMV application?

Thanks


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

charmz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My fiance submitted his PMV application online on 29/10/18. We haven't heard anything from immigration to date and I note the global processing times are now showing as 18 - 24 months
> He is a Nigerian citizen currently studying in the Philippines on a student visa. Does anyone know here if AU immigration data matches with PH immigration? My question is if my fiance did not comply with his student visa conditions would the visa processing officer handling his PMV application have access to this information? Would not complying with this Philippines student visa impact on his PMV application?
> ...


14 months may not be too long for the AHC in Philippines. You may need to wait bit longer.

However, you have an issue here. I don't think it is a good idea not to disclose your partner's previous visa issue. If found, that can be used against the application and possibly leading to a refusal.

It is best if you consult a registered migration agent on this matter.


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello Everyone. Just an update we have received our PMV300 grant last Jan.7,2020.
Date of lodgement: April 19,2018
Date of grant:Jan. 07,2020

It's been a long wait however me and my Fiancee were so thankful that it finally arrived. God bless everyone 🙏😊


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow! Almost 21 months of waiting. Congratulations!

For June 2018 applicants, we haven't heard anything from CO yet.

I guess we have to wait til next fiscal year. Lol



Ramselle22 said:


> Hello Everyone. Just an update we have received our PMV300 grant last Jan.7,2020.
> Date of lodgement: April 19,2018
> Date of grant:Jan. 07,2020
> 
> It's been a long wait however me and my Fiancee were so thankful that it finally arrived. God bless everyone &#128591;&#128522;


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 29, 2019)

Ramselle22 said:


> Hello Everyone. Just an update we have received our PMV300 grant last Jan.7,2020.
> Date of lodgement: April 19,2018
> Date of grant:Jan. 07,2020
> 
> It's been a long wait however me and my Fiancee were so thankful that it finally arrived. God bless everyone &#128591;&#128522;


Hi, Congrats! 
What a long wait... May I ask - was there an RFI or anything while you were waiting?
Thank you!


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

FemmeFatale said:


> Hi, Congrats!
> What a long wait... May I ask - was there an RFI or anything while you were waiting?
> Thank you!


Thank You. We had been asked for new AFP check cert. for my sponsor,mine was my CENOMAR , a new NBI cert. as it was expired and our NOIM.


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

koalabearwithme said:


> Wow! Almost 21 months of waiting. Congratulations!
> 
> For June 2018 applicants, we haven't heard anything from CO yet.
> 
> I guess we have to wait til next fiscal year. Lol


Yes,indeed truly was a long wait however we are just thankful that we have received it already. Surely yours will come next. Blessings&#128591;&#127996;


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

May I ask when did you do your medical? &#128578;



Ramselle22 said:


> FemmeFatale said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Congrats!
> ...


----------



## Fourg (Sep 25, 2019)

Ramselle22 said:


> Hello Everyone. Just an update we have received our PMV300 grant last Jan.7,2020.
> Date of lodgement: April 19,2018
> Date of grant:Jan. 07,2020
> 
> It's been a long wait however me and my Fiancee were so thankful that it finally arrived. God bless everyone &#128591;&#128522;


Anong date po ang first entry nyo pa Australia?


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

7th of October my 1st entry.



Fourg said:


> Ramselle22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone. Just an update we have received our PMV300 grant last Jan.7,2020.
> ...


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

I did my medical August 2018 it was long overdue. Our C.O didn't asked or requested me to undergo another medical again. Last year month of Nov. I received a call from Australian Embassy here in Manila and the lady that I spoke with over the phone was our C.O and she asked me a couple of questions and was lasted just about 5mins.



koalabearwithme said:


> May I ask when did you do your medical? &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow. Thats random for a Manila P.O. to call.

Would you mind sharing the questions they asked for you? &#128578;



Ramselle22 said:


> I did my medical August 2018 it was long overdue. Our C.O didn't asked or requested me to undergo another medical again. Last year month of Nov. I received a call from Australian Embassy here in Manila and the lady that I spoke with over the phone was our C.O and she asked me a couple of questions and was lasted just about 5mins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramselle22 (Nov 10, 2018)

No,I don't mind. Our C.O asked me some basic questions like my birth month,name of my sponsor, and how many times my Fiancee visits me and as well she asked me of our status if we got married already because our NOIM has lapsed and told her that we pushed back our wedding date because we have been waiting on my visa to be granted.

QUOTE=koalabearwithme;1979229]Wow. Thats random for a Manila P.O. to call.

Would you mind sharing the questions they asked for you? &#128578;



Ramselle22 said:


> I did my medical August 2018 it was long overdue. Our C.O didn't asked or requested me to undergo another medical again. Last year month of Nov. I received a call from Australian Embassy here in Manila and the lady that I spoke with over the phone was our C.O and she asked me a couple of questions and was lasted just about 5mins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. &#128578; Wish you all the best.



Ramselle22 said:


> No,I don't mind. Our C.O asked me some basic questions like my birth month,name of my sponsor, and how many times my Fiancee visits me and as well she asked me of our status if we got married already because our NOIM has lapsed and told her that we pushed back our wedding date because we have been waiting on my visa to be granted.
> 
> QUOTE=koalabearwithme;1979229]Wow. Thats random for a Manila P.O. to call.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello, Gilada.

Any update on your application?



Gilada said:


> No updates, been waiting since June 2018. Fingers crossed we get it soon.


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

koalabearwithme said:


> Hello, Gilada.
> 
> Any update on your application?


No updates, still waiting. We've now been waiting for 19 1/2 months. We update our application on a monthly basis with new photo's or communication trails and everything is loaded and ready to go. We're just playing the good old waiting game

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Gilada said:


> koalabearwithme said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Gilada.
> ...


Your visa will come very soon.


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

It will be your turn, soon. Fingers crossed!



Gilada said:


> koalabearwithme said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Gilada.
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello Gilada. Did someone send you the s56 request for info already?


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello!

We applied for PMV in July 2019, but have not received any advise yet to take medical exam. Yours was quick. What exactly did you receive from immi? Is it an email?

My application has a flag, and I think it means I am required to take medical exam. But since I have not received an email yet, I haven't done so. It's been 7 months since we applied.

Thank you &#128578;



Tokyo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> good day po!
> 
> ...


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Where you from, Rikaa?

Click the health assessment and generate the hap id. 
Its up to you if you wanna do the medical now or do it later.



rikaa said:


> Hello!
> 
> We applied for PMV in July 2019, but have not received any advise yet to take medical exam. Yours was quick. What exactly did you receive from immi? Is it an email?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

rooroo said:


> Hello Gilada. Did someone send you the s56 request for info already?


Hi Rooroo, yes we did! Have just been assigned a case officer and got a request to resubmit medicals as they had expired a while ago, so was waiting for that. Have submitted at the end of last week and now just waiting again.

We're right on the 20 month waiting mark now. Hopefully it all happens quickly now! Fingers Crossed.


----------



## rikaa (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi b_indigo,

I am from the Philippines. I actually have generated a hap ID already and printed it out. I am aware that the medical has an expiration date, so I thought it's best to to wait for an email from immi to tell me to take the medical exam already.

I am just surprised and worried at the same time when Tokyo mentioned to have taken the medical exam already (I'm thinking they received an email to do so, just like everybody else) when they applied in October 2019, while i applied ahead and have not heard anything since 



b_indigo said:


> Where you from, Rikaa?
> 
> Click the health assessment and generate the hap id.
> Its up to you if you wanna do the medical now or do it later.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rikaa said:


> Hi b_indigo,
> 
> I am from the Philippines. I actually have generated a hap ID already and printed it out. I am aware that the medical has an expiration date, so I thought it's best to to wait for an email from immi to tell me to take the medical exam already.
> 
> I am just surprised and worried at the same time when Tokyo mentioned to have taken the medical exam already (I'm thinking they received an email to do so, just like everybody else) when they applied in October 2019, while i applied ahead and have not heard anything since


Can't really compare to a Tokyo applicant.

For the PMV, most times it is best to do the Medical early, and avoid waiting, but for applicants from the Philippines, the processing times have really blown out.

Some January 2020 PMV300 grants:
300 Finalised after 7.5 months, from Tunisia
300 Finalised after 9.2 months, from ?
300 Finalised after 9.9 months, from Indonesia
300 Finalised after 10.8 months, from USA
300 Finalised after 20.6 months, from Philippines

Something odd seems to have happened with Philippine grants, they used to be much faster.


----------



## jk17 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hello everyone, my fiance is also waiting for PMV 300 in Manila. Lodged August 2018, since then we did not heard anything. Medical done. Police clearance and NBI done. Status still received. We are almost on our 18 months of waiting. 😣


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello.

They already started assessing June and July 2018 applicants and someone is already approved in June 2018 after 20.3 months.



jk17 said:


> Hello everyone, my fiance is also waiting for PMV 300 in Manila. Lodged August 2018, since then we did not heard anything. Medical done. Police clearance and NBI done. Status still received. We are almost on our 18 months of waiting. &#128547;


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

b_indigo said:


> Hello.
> 
> They already started assessing June and July 2018 applicants and someone is already approved in June 2018 after 20.3 months.


PMV grant times are all over the place in the Philippines.

Here are two May and June 2018 applications, granted in 2018 and 2019:
300 Applied: 04/05/18 Granted: 19/09/19 after	16.5	months.
300 Applied: 11/06/18 Granted: 01/10/18 after	3.7	months.

This is a Jan 2019 application already granted in 2019.
300 Applied: 04/01/19 Granted: 20/03/19 after	2.5	months.

And this one, even older, an April 2018 application granted in 2020.
300 Applied: 19/04/18 Granted: 07/01/20 after	20.6	months


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah. One of the August 2018 applicants is now on initial assessment too.



JandE said:


> b_indigo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


----------



## Dalestella (Aug 22, 2018)

I am also from the philippines waiting for my pmv lodge april 2019 then may 2019 i did my medical after one month i lodge my pmv


----------



## Gilada (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi all,
Just wanted to update that we finally received the email advising of our PMV 300 visa being granted!! Yay!! 
We applied on 08 June 2018 (just over 21 months ago) from Manila
We had everything front loaded with more than enough evidence
We had to resubmit the medical a month ago (it had expired)
We didn't do any phone interviews or speak with a CO
We did use an immigration agent in Australia to act on our behalf.

Finally get to be back together with my partner after an agonisingly long wait (there was plenty of visits, but not enough,in between).

Good luck everyone! 
I'm sure we'll all be back on here for the next step in the process.


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

Gilada said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to update that we finally received the email advising of our PMV 300 visa being granted!! Yay!!
> We applied on 08 June 2018 (just over 21 months ago) from Manila
> We had everything front loaded with more than enough evidence
> ...


Congratulations and best of luck in Australia!!
We're approaching 21 months of waiting. Now on Further Assessment after submitting the RFI requests last February. 
I'm hoping we get our golden ticket soon!


----------



## rooroo (Jul 13, 2019)

Finally! Congratulations. &#128578; <3



Gilada said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to update that we finally received the email advising of our PMV 300 visa being granted!! Yay!!
> We applied on 08 June 2018 (just over 21 months ago) from Manila
> We had everything front loaded with more than enough evidence
> ...


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Gelaaa said:


> Hi.
> 
> I lodged my PMV 300 upfront last October 2018. Done with medical as well.
> Status still received.


Do u regularly update your records.... communication, trips etc?


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Gilada said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to update that we finally received the email advising of our PMV 300 visa being granted!! Yay!!
> We applied on 08 June 2018 (just over 21 months ago) from Manila
> We had everything front loaded with more than enough evidence
> ...


Congratulations. That was patience tried and it has come to pass. Enjoy....get ready for winter&#128293;


----------



## sanchex (Apr 17, 2019)

*PMV grant*



Gilada said:


> Lodged: June 08, 2018. Everything front loaded with help from an agent. Still waiting.


please when you get grand let us know am sure next month you will be 24 month already


----------



## Rianne22 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, any recent grants? 16months and still waiting.. status still received...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rianne22 said:


> Hi everyone, any recent grants? 16months and still waiting.. status still received...


You might find that PMVs may not be issued for a while due to the virus, lockdowns, etc.

Little point in giving a grant, at the moment, if you aren't allowed entry into Australia anyway.

Best to relax and wait for this to be over.


----------



## chris.g141 (Feb 27, 2020)

Since they are not issuing PMV visas right now, can we apply for tourist visa and seek exemption to travel to see our partner ? On grounds of relationship and compassionate reasons.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

chris.g141 said:


> Since they are not issuing PMV visas right now, can we apply for tourist visa and seek exemption to travel to see our partner ? On grounds of relationship and compassionate reasons.


You can apply and see what happens. I did see one that was granted, but I would guess that many are not. You would need really good reasons, over and above normal separation.

Also take account of the very recent reduction in the numbers of people being allowed to enter Australia now. This has also caused a massive increase in flight costs.

Quarantine costs must also now be considered, at $3,000. Overall it becomes a very expensive option to being separated.


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

chris.g141 said:


> Since they are not issuing PMV visas right now, can we apply for tourist visa and seek exemption to travel to see our partner ? On grounds of relationship and compassionate reasons.


My husband and I are sending our application for an exemption today as we've been waiting for more than 2 years for our visa. We do have a good reason, I cannot disclose this though, and hopefully that is enough to get it.

I saw flights from PAL which is direct to SYD for 25k only available once a month Aug 1 but Cathay has more flights available in a month and has a 10 hour stop over in HK.

And yes, as JandE said, hotel for 14-day quarantine now costs $2800.

Good luck to us all!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

kpactn said:


> I saw flights from PAL which is direct to SYD for 25k only available once a month Aug 1 but Cathay has more flights available in a month and has a 10 hour stop over in HK.
> 
> And yes, as JandE said, hotel for 14-day quarantine now costs $2800.
> 
> Good luck to us all!


Is that 25,000 piso ($725) or $25,000 for the flight. Many airlines are only doing business class upwards at the moment. And asking people on economy to upgrade to business class, or lose the flight.

PAL did that to me once some years ago. I had to switch to Mabuhay class on arrival at the airport, at about 10 times the original cost. I never flew PAL again.

International flights to Sydney only allow 50 people to land now, with a maximum of 450 per day. So the airlines need to cover their flight cost over just 50 people now.

Quarantine in Sydney will be $3,000, it is a bit higher than in Queensland.

That Cathay stopover in Hong Kong was quite good, when I did that a few years ago.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I just checked Skyscanner and it would appear that from the middle of August the fare via Hong Kong is around $700. At this stage you can book from the 14th if August. The question is if you can actually get on the plane, with the reduction in numbers allowed being halved I imagine the waiting list must be getting longer every day.


----------



## chris.g141 (Feb 27, 2020)

kpactn said:


> My husband and I are sending our application for an exemption today as we've been waiting for more than 2 years for our visa. We do have a good reason, I cannot disclose this though, and hopefully that is enough to get it.
> 
> I saw flights from PAL which is direct to SYD for 25k only available once a month Aug 1 but Cathay has more flights available in a month and has a 10 hour stop over in HK.
> 
> ...


All the best, hope you reunite with your partner soon.

Do you have PMV approved already ?

Or will you apply for tourist visa first and then apply for am exemption ?


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

JandE said:


> Is that 25,000 piso ($725) or $25,000 for the flight. Many airlines are only doing business class upwards at the moment. And asking people on economy to upgrade to business class, or lose the flight.
> 
> PAL did that to me once some years ago. I had to switch to Mabuhay class on arrival at the airport, at about 10 times the original cost. I never flew PAL again.
> 
> ...


Yes in PHP, sorry for the confusion. We might go for Cathay we will see what options we have when we get the exemption. My husband lives in Canberra but I guess I'd have to be quarantined in Sydney.


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

chris.g141 said:


> All the best, hope you reunite with your partner soon.
> 
> Do you have PMV approved already ?
> 
> Or will you apply for tourist visa first and then apply for am exemption ?


Just to clarify as I just realized this is a 300 thread, we applied for a 309. It has not been approved yet and we've been waiting for more than 24 months,we've been together for 7 years and married for 3 for a bit of background. We tried to follow up but there's really no use doing that as it seems like they just give random excuses that pops up in their heads.

With that we'll try to apply without a visa and see where that goes and we'll just keep trying and trying if they deny it. At this point, it feels better for us to just keep doing something/anything we can to be together.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You will need to apply for a visitor visa at least!


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

kpactn said:


> With that we'll try to apply without a visa


The system wont let you apply unless you have a valid visa to enter Oz


----------



## b_indigo (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi,

Just want to share.

Applicant - Philippines

Applied 300 - June 2018 
Granted 300 - Mar 2020 (20 months) 
Expiry of 300 - Dec 2020

Applied 820 - June 2020 
Granted 820 - July 2020 (1 month and 9 days)

Eligible for 801 - June 2022

So, the whole process from 300 to 820 to 801 will be a total of 4 years or 48 months. Whew!

Cheers


----------



## kpactn (Aug 28, 2019)

aussiesteve said:


> You will need to apply for a visitor visa at least!


Sorry it took a while to reply. You guys were right, we needed a visa first and was not granted an exemption. At the time though, with the frustration and all, it was worth a try.


----------

